# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  mtDNA T1a

## Mila Dimitrova

I have just received my results from LivingDNA and my mtDNA is T1a. The information they sent me is very few. In eupedia I wrote that there are also Subclades of the different groups. How can I figure out witch Sucalde am I? Otherwise my results are not complete.

----------


## td120

The only way to know for sure the exact subclade is to order a Full mito sequence test ($159) from FTDNA or YSEQ ($145) (Living DNA and 23andme test only a limited number of snp's to give the user a rough orientation).


https://www.familytreedna.com/
https://www.yseq.net/product_info.ph...32aa76096c422a


If you plan to continue with the genealogical research on you family and plan to test your brother for example, you can get a WGS test which would give you info about his Y-dna and his&your mt-DNA + autosomal data + important health information, if this is of interest (such test costs 300-400 USD at least). Prices are dropping down and many people opt for WGS tests because it is cheaper in long run compared to ordering dedicated Y-chr. or Mt-Full sequence tests.
YSEQ WGS400 seems to gain popularity pretty fast. The other popular options are Dante Labs and Nebula Genomics. But YSEQ service (on everything) seems to be just stellar.


Meanwhile you can check the subclades of T1 and origins here:
https://www.yfull.com/mtree/T1/
https://www.familytreedna.com/public/mt-dna-haplotree/T
http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm

----------


## Mila Dimitrova

Thank you very much for the detailed answer. May be I had to become a member of eupedia before having the tests in order to collect as much information as possible. I’ve done MyHeritage test first and after the LivingDNA. Instead I could have one of the suggested tests by you.

----------


## dalluin

> Thank you very much for the detailed answer. May be I had to become a member of eupedia before having the tests in order to collect as much information as possible. I’ve done MyHeritage test first and after the LivingDNA. Instead I could have one of the suggested tests by you.


my results with livingDNA were also T1a (pretty rare in France). With a another specific test (YSEQ) and some SNPs more found, I'm definitly T1a1* . Not a spectular change in my case, just a satisfied curiosity with a fistful of dollars less....

----------


## torzio

> my results with livingDNA were also T1a (pretty rare in France). With a another specific test (YSEQ) and some SNPs more found, I'm definitly T1a1* . Not a spectular change in my case, just a satisfied curiosity with a fistful of dollars less....



my grandfather paternal side was T1a1e ...........................why do you think you have a asterix , defining end of the line

my wife line had a asterix on her mtdna for 7 years , now she has been upgraded

----------


## dalluin

full Mtdna test done and I have exactly 32 SNPs, just enough to be T1a1 !! For subclade downstream, you need to have more SNPs.... So i'm T1a1*.

----------

